# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  هل تصدقون ان هذه الصور رسم وليست حقيقيه؟؟!!

## حكايا الحب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيفكم شبابٌ وشابات 
جبت بعض الصور 
و 
اللوحات الغريبه ما كأنها رسم 
انها للمبدع الرسام الايراني: ايمان مالكي  

حبيت انقلها لكم واتمنى ان تنال اعجااااابكم
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
عن جد ابداع انا ما صدقت انها رسم 
عجل يرسم العروق في اليد والساعه وعقاربها ....

والله أنتون ويش رايكم؟؟ 
ترى إلى ألحين مو مصدق 
والسلام خير ختام

----------


## العجمية

ما شاء الله انا ما اصدق انه هاي رسم

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

روووعة الرسم
يسلموو اخوي

----------


## حكايا الحب

العجمية

توته بحرانية

مشكووورين على التواجد

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

روووووووووووووووووووعه

هذا مو رسم مستحيل أصدق

ماشاءالله عليه

اللهم لاحسد

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## حكايا الحب

> روووووووووووووووووووعه
> 
> هذا مو رسم مستحيل أصدق
> 
> ماشاءالله عليه
> 
> اللهم لاحسد
> 
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



 
شي لا يصدق

ما شاء الله

مشكوووووووره خيتو على الرد والتواجد

----------


## حزن العمر

الله يعطيك العافية
حكايا الحب
رسم جدا جميل وكأنه حقيقة
شكرا لك 

تحيتي العطرة لك
حزن العمر

----------


## Ali03000

هذا رسم؟؟؟

سبحان الله ... والله إنه مبدع

بس لحد الحين أنا مانا مصدق

----------


## حكايا الحب

> الله يعطيك العافية
> حكايا الحب
> رسم جدا جميل وكأنه حقيقة
> شكرا لك 
> 
> تحيتي العطرة لك
> حزن العمر



مشكوووره أخوي على كرم المرور والرد

----------


## حكايا الحب

> هذا رسم؟؟؟
> 
> سبحان الله ... والله إنه مبدع
> 
> بس لحد الحين أنا مانا مصدق



وأنا بعد مثلك مو مصدق

مشكوووره أخوي على التواجد

----------


## أمل الظهور

ماشاء الله 

مبدعين

ربي يعطيك العافية

----------


## حكايا الحب

> ماشاء الله 
> 
> مبدعين
> 
> ربي يعطيك العافية



الله يعافيك

ومشكوووره أخـتـي على التواجد

----------


## عبير الورد

ما شاء الله عليه
مبدع في الرسم وكأنه حقيقه
يعطيك العافيه على الصور  الحلوه

----------


## SadBoy

هذا مو رسم أكيد

لاحظوا قوة الدقة

لدرجت رسم العروق

هذا صعب مو رسمه بس

يصير ليه لأ


يعطيكي العافية

----------


## نور الهدايه

ما شاء اله 

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وروووووووووووووووووووووعه 


مشكور اخوي الصور

----------


## حكايا الحب

عبير الورد

نور الهدايه

مشكووووووورين على التواجد

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

ماااااااااااااشاء الله عليه
صدق فنان ومبدع كمان
ورسمه حلوووووو ودقيق
الله يعطيك العافيه
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## حكايا الحب

مشكوووره أختي دمعة الاحزان على

كرم المرور والرد

----------


## ليالي

ماشاء الله

روووعة

----------


## حنونة صغيرة

ما شاء الله
ماني مصدقة انا هذارسم!!

----------


## فوزيه

روووووووووووووووووووووعه
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## حكايا الحب

ليالي

حنونة صغيرة

فوزيه

مشكوورين على كرم التواجد والرد

----------


## P!nk Cream

روووووووووووعة 

رهييييييييييب 


يسلموووو

----------


## منحوسة

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور..
أخويي..حكايا...

على الصووور جداً جداً رائعين...

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ALWAGEH

ماشاااااااااااااء الله والله ما توقعت ان هذه الصوره رسمه بس ما اقوول الا ما شتتء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## عاشق لزينب

ادا فعلا هدي رسم مع اني مو مصدق بس الله عليه من رسام طاف الأبداع وتربع على كرسي التألق الله عليه

----------


## حكايا الحب

صغيرة بس خطيرة

منحوسه

الوجيه

عاشق لزينب

مشكوورين على كرم المرور والرد

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*لا تعليق* 


*انما  اذا كان  هذا  رسم * 

*فهو  * 

*((روعة الروعة ))*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## بريط

يسلموو

----------

